# A few things I got to work on yesterday



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Yesterday, I was supposed to go to Novi with Mike to the Woodworking Show, but because poor Ken was down with a fever in bed, I went out to the shed for a bit instead. I had plans to make a bunch of quickie things for selling, but lack of lighting, and a scrollsaw that refused to cooperate nixed that idea, so I took that saw to task, and cut what I could with it, cutting out signs I had routed (I think) last fall.

The other piece I got to work on was a statue to hold glasses. It needs an adjustment or two, but I think it's kinda cute, and may play with it. (it's the little statue in the lower rt. of the picture.

Not a lot done, and i blew the light bulb in my treble light when it dropped on me (dangit!!) but here they are. A little hard to read, but I"ll update the pics after work. You can read them with the first set of pictures I took.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry you missed the show but, looks like shop time was productive.
They're readable. Love the coffee cup and it's message.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, Barb, good to see you showing things again. Sorry you missed the show and hope Ken is feeling better. Nice work as always.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Been awhile, Barb, good to see you back at it. Hope Ken gets better and you don't get it. Like the glasses stand, might steal that idea. your signs are right-on as usual , tricky handle on the coffee cup.

Herb


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Light or no light, they look really good. I'm glad to see you posting. I had started wondering about you.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the coffee cup too. The message certainly applies to our household. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Ken. I see you discovered the word games. I'm a bit addicted to them.


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice signs Barb! I'd love to be able to make some like that


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Been awhile, Barb, good to see you back at it. Hope Ken gets better and you don't get it. Like the glasses stand, might steal that idea. your signs are right-on as usual , tricky handle on the coffee cup.
> 
> Herb


Herb that pattern to hold your glasses came from Steve Good. He has a ton of free scroll saw patterns. 

http://www.stevedgood.com/catalog/


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments, guys. Still a bit too cold for me to get outside, but I have so many things I want to make, and I needed to go through and find out what I had out in the shed. When we had our warm spell, Ken went out and cleaned and organized the shed so well, it almost works :lol: I now have a wish list:
Table Saw
Drill Press
10 or 12" Compound Miter (Hitachi Slider is acceptable, since I'll never get my Bosch)
1/16, 1/8, 1/4 and 1/2 Plywood.

Oh yeah. A lathe. Don't want a giant. 

Was offered a cast iron Table Saw, and I like the idea, but Ken is bucking me on it, because the motor has to be replaced, and that's additional cost and job he doesn't want to do.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Novi? I grew up in New Hudson, and South Lyon. My mother was convinced I wanted to move back there after I retired from the Army. Never could convince her otherwise, even after all my years here in NC.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

You've been missed Barb. Nice to see you back posting.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great Job! you made your own show! Quick recovery for Ken! congrats!!! Sid!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Barb!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hope Ken feels better soon. Your stuff always looks great. Yes Steve Good has some wonderful things, I have used a few too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad to see you got some shop time but sorry to hear Ken was sick. Hope Ken gets to feeling better quick.

When you get the time show us the finished signs.


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Herb that pattern to hold your glasses came from Steve Good. He has a ton of free scroll saw patterns.
> 
> Scroll Saw Workshop Catalog


That's a brilliant resource Barb, thanks a million for sharing the link


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thank you for the compliments, guys. Still a bit too cold for me to get outside, but I have so many things I want to make, and I needed to go through and find out what I had out in the shed. When we had our warm spell, Ken went out and cleaned and organized the shed so well, it almost works :lol: I now have a wish list:
> Table Saw
> Drill Press
> 10 or 12" Compound Miter (Hitachi Slider is acceptable, since I'll never get my Bosch)
> ...


If it is a contractor type saw, the motor hangs off the back - replacing it is pretty simple - it bolts on to a hangar of sorts and swivels up and down, which removes the slack from the belt. You just have to make sure the motor turns the correct way, depending if the belt is on the left or right (from the operator's perspective standing at the front of the saw) and then you have to make sure the saw is designed to accept the motor's HP and RPM. Now, the cost, well that's another matter altogether. If the resources are nearby, you might be able to find a rebuilt motor at a reasonable cost.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Vince, Ken just flat out doesn't want to deal with it. I really don't want one of today's cheapie table saws; they're all plastic and scare the crap outta me. I want the old cast iron style. But Ken doesn't want to have to replace the motor because it's too small for it. I don't blame him, in one aspect, because people say "oh it's nothing" just like this band saw I now have that sits here dead and no one to help fix it, in my shop - correction: living room. Ken tried one last time with the help of a video we were recommended to watch, and it failed. Something about it falls right back off after a few turns of the wheel.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

old55 said:


> You've been missed Barb. Nice to see you back posting.


Thank you, Ross 0


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@OutoftheWoodwork Falls right off? Tensioning or adjusting the tilt on the TOP wheel is the most likely solution. Hope you didn't touch the alighment of the bottom wheel, which is factory set. If you have a tension relief adjustment, that is probably where the problem lies. If the blade comes off, but seems to have the right tension, then the top wheel needs a very carefully alighned until the blade tracks centered on the crown of the tire on the wheel. 

Another source of the problem is when the blade guide at the rear of the blade is too far forward or back, or the bottom guides have similar alignment problems, the blade can come off. As I was struggling to learn band saw adjusting, I had to experiment with all the thing's I've mentioned until I figured it out.

I recognize that I'm really telling you to fiddle with the tension and top wheel alignment (1/8th turn incriments) until the blade runs true centered on the crown of the rubber tire, and to work on tensioning so thatwhen you apply moderate pressure on the side of the blade, it deflects about a quarter inch (if you have to push really hard, it's too tight). Lord help you if you did anything to the bottom wheel. That is a serious factory adjustment and you need an expert to undo and fix this. Got it? Leave the bottom wheel alone.

What brand and size band saw do you have?

Judging from what you've posted, you are not doing anything that requires a 600 lb table saw. Replacing a motor isn't much of a chore, and you can get it done for a few hundred bucks, or see if Mike can handle it for you. He is such a mench, I'm sure he'd be able to handle it, or at least find someone who can. I think he's like me, you are very much like a daughter and we guys do ANYTHING for our daughters (or ladies we care about in that way).

One of the things I teach in our $27,000 consultation and training, is that the world is full of people who want to contribute to others, but very few who are comfortable allowing others to contribute to them. So, being willing to let others help you is a great gift you give to those who want to provide help. This is a huge lesson and the foundation of having a rich life.

As to a table saw. I took a long time to replace my 1hp Delta, and I wound up with a Laguna Fusion 10 inch model. Very light weight compared to the cast iron models, but WHAT A SAW!!!! Precise, stable, easy to use, does everything I want it to do. You can find other brands for less that are fine once they are tuned up. Maybe $700 to $1,100 new (on sale).

Quality of cut then becomes a matter of aligning the fence, blade and miter slot. Then you get a Wixey digital angle finder ($31 on Amazon) and you're up and running.

Or, you post a request here inviting someone to work on your present saw, or provide you with a new one. I spent several years co-leading a course on the technology of accomplishment. Had one person who said they wanted to get a free late model Mercedes. She got it by laughingly sharing her "pie in the sky goal" with a relative, who really loved her and just gave her his second Mercedes. You have no idea how powerful this is, you just have to get over your reluctance and internal stories about how bad it is to get this kind of contribution from others. 

You have to ask a fair number of people for help like this, which takes a little persistence and a sense of humor if possible, but I have NEVER seen it fail for those who persist for a month or two. You know, don't you, the a number of people on the Forums are amazingly fond of you and ken, and see themselves in you two. Just see what happens. I bet there are 20 people here who have spare table saws and other tools they love to see in the hands of someone deserging--which certainly describes you.

Remember, I'm a $300 an hour consultant. I am not engaging in you-go-girl BS, I'm opening a window on how human beings really work. My clients generally add $250,000 to half a million to their income in their first year employing this very method. I hope you will pursue this. I bet that @Stick486 has a spare saw sitting around he'd rather see in the hands of someone as serious as you. And I bet there are many more not too far from the Big D, just like him.

Generally it is false pride that keeps people from entering this gate to a life they love.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Barb - I hear ya about not wanting to deal with that sort of thing. For me, I like to tinker. I agree about today's "cheap" table saws, although I bought one of the Bosch 4100 and it is a nice machine. I also have a very old cast iron Beaver, but it only took an 8 inch blade. Now as far as your band saw, not sure what video you watched and what is "falling off", but if you haven't seen this video, you should. This guy is touted as "the definitive source" in band saw set up. I have an old band saw that is almost 30 years old and set it up using the info from that video. Works like a charm. Lastly, if you post your issues there will be countless folks on this forum that will be able to help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Remember, I'm a $300 an hour consultant. I am not engaging in you-go-girl BS, I'm opening a window on how human beings really work. My clients generally add $250,000 to half a million to their income in their first year employing this very method. I hope you will pursue this. I bet that @Stick486 has a spare saw sitting around he'd rather see in the hands of someone as serious as you. And I bet there are many more not too far from the Big D, just like him..


w/ loot like yours buy her a saw that will bring tears to accompany her happiness...
and no there are no spare anythings around here...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Post a photo of the TS and perhaps some one will know of some spare parts sitting around.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Stick486 That was theoretical and just to get a little rise out of you. However, if she will launch a public conversation for a saw, well, who knows. The people in that course were constantly amazed at what was available to them. You don't have to give her a saw, Stick, someone closer to her home will do it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Tom and Vince, no worries. The bandsaw became a door stop yesterday. After i sat with that ssme video and a second one (that I felt was actually better and at explaining the process and wasclose up) this saw still had no intentions of taking the blade. So... I went to my local Performance Tool shop with the bugger in tow and told them I needed to pick their brain and help me get the blade on. In less than five minutes the problem was found: bad bearings in the top wheel. It weebled like a drunk walking down the street. We go to the computer to order a set, and lo' & behold, they arent available. "Obsolete" to quote all the parts places we tried. 
So, I have a new door stop for the shed, house, wherever. This was a used one that I got, so no warranty. Just a bit miffed that I got to use it maybe twice, when the blade had popped off, and now its $267 (roughly) for a new band saw. Screw it. I'll deal with it come Spring after Ken is back to work. My co-worker is as disgusted as I am over it and said there must be a way to get some bearings for it. When we get back from NY next week I'm taking it to his house and we'll fiddle with it maybe.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

Get the bearing # or pull it off and I bet you can find one for a lot cheaper at a local bearing shop around here. I got a new set of bearings for my old Craftsman TS off Ebay for $10.

Once you got a bearing # try Motion Industries in Madison Heights. If they won't sell to you I can get my buddy in Rochester to run it thru his garage. Also try the internet. You'll find one. They are out there and a lot cheaper than from the maker.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Barb,

The tool parts people may call them "Obsolete", but bearings are not something that really becomes obsolete. There is a tiny number etched in the side of the bearing. Write that number down and go to a store that specializes in bearings and power transmission products. They will most likely have those bearings sitting on the shelf or can get them for you in a day or two. Do a search for "Bearing Distributor" in the nearest city to you and you will find what you need. I'm also about willing to bet that the prices for them will be about 1/2 of what the tool place wanted for them too. Tool companies don't make their own bearings. They design their tools to use standard bearings that are made by bearing manufacturers. Go to the source when you need bearings for anything. They will likely be on the shelf there, and much cheaper than buying them form the rool or equipment manufacturer. If you can't find the number, take the bearing with you and they will match it to one that they have. If you aren't near a city with a bearing distributor, but you can find the bearing number, they are available on the internet too.

Charley


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Barb,
> 
> Get the bearing # or pull it off and I bet you can find one for a lot cheaper at a local bearing shop around here. I got a new set of bearings for my old Craftsman TS off Ebay for $10.
> 
> Once you got a bearing # try Motion Industries in Madison Heights. If they won't sell to you I can get my buddy in Rochester to run it thru his garage. Also try the internet. You'll find one. They are out there and a lot cheaper than from the maker.


I think we're gonna look for bearings for it, John. My co-worker said there has to be an avenue to get bearings that will match,even though Ryobi has omitted them. (Another co-worker went looking, and said that according to the site, and the parts list for this model, they omitted the bearings and use just the sleeve.)

So, I'm taking it to my co-workers and we're gonna take it apart and see what's what before I go forking out over $200 for a new one.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Barb, Listen to Tom. It isn't often people who get $300/hr for their advice give it for free. Especially when it is as good as what he's telling you.
Secondly, I wonder how common Ken and Barb couples are... I was one-half of one for a few years myself, and I've known a couple others too.


----------

